# baby shrimps in my CRS tank!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I was changing some things around today, took out a bunch of subwassertang from my CRS tank and while I was trying to photograph a juvenile Black Crown Mossie crawling up the glass, I noticed something on the substrate...at first I just thought it was those darn seed shrimps, but when I got the magnifier out (can't do without that now LOL) I saw it was several baby black CBS, and one Snow white baby!

Guess one of my Mossies had the babies and they were all hiding in the subwassertang.

Ive put back a bunch of Java Moss for them to go hide in again.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Great news!

Can I suggest you consider creating one 'breeding' thread where you can post your various updates to rather than creating new threads each time?

Would be less clutter on the forum and be an easy way to track / monitor your sucess in an orderly fashion.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK sounds good, will do


----------

